

Snake Oil Cryptography (Bruce Schneier) - lkozma
http://www.schneier.com/crypto-gram-9902.html#snakeoil

======
cperciva
This is one of the great classics of computing, along with Goldberg's "What
every computer scientist should know about floating-point arithmetic" -- just
like Goldberg, Schneier takes things which people in the field understood
implicitly for years, and puts them into a concrete form understandable not
just to specialists but also to anyone familiar with computing.

